

Advanced Git Tutorial - r11t
http://thesharps.us/~sarah/advanced-git.pdf 

======
gruseom
Don't waste your time. This is a 4MB pdf consisting of slides that say things
like this:

 _git commit – commits added changes to the local repo_

~~~
limmeau
although it points to useful things like

    
    
      git add --patch 
    

which not all tutorials teach. But all in all, there is better "advanced git"
material out there.

------
metanoize
Very useless!

